# The Rolling Stones 1/2 Time Show



## GanjaGuru (Feb 5, 2006)

******* stupid ABC tech's haven't quite got down with plugging things in; for most of The Stones 1st song you couldn't hear anything.  They only did 3 songs so we lost 1/3 of the show, damn retards.
The Stones themselves were, well, the Stones.
The Rolling Stones are my fave band (after The Beatles); I've seen them live 7 times.
Yeah they're old (in their 60's) but my gawd Mick still struts and swivels his hips like he's 25.
They performed rock and roll and it was top-rate.
The game itself was so-so.


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2006)

jagger and band put on a great performance, ehh? Gotta' give Mick 'n company their dues. For his age, he is _healthy_!! how many guys 65+ yrs old, can even move like that? My chiropracter would "shit" if I tried it.. And you gotta know that he did his fair share of drugs in his time. 

  I thought the game was pretty good, myself. At least it wasn't over by the 3rd quarter. Seattle sure didn't have the little things fall their way, and their clock managment.."?". 
  The close TD call,(questionable) the 2 missed feild goals, the push-off call in the end zone, and 2 long out-of-bounds-by a- step, pass's. 20+ points *barely* missed cost them the game.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 6, 2006)

Def. some great plays during the game. The techs did have things screwed up. The guitar sounded out of tune. I know it wasn't the stones fault. Good game. sorry to see the underdog didn't win it though.


----------



## skunk (Feb 6, 2006)

yea i lost 10 dam dollars. that was the worst superbowl ive ever watched . i only seen pitt play 1 game this season and barily won against the colts. i didnt see seattle play a game but after i watched the first 4 plays that seattle passed it reminded me of the 49ers in the early 90s so i placed my bet them. and as far as mick jagger is concerned i think i would be that healthy to if i could have sex anytime i wanted when i wanted too .


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 6, 2006)

I dunno about you skunk but i am a pittsburgh fan.. truly breed and born one.. and i'm glad they won.. But still Seattle through the entire season had what the best record and came out and played like shit... but so did the steelers... I haven't seen so many flags in a first quarter, since the last high school football game I went to. as for the first pittsburgh TD the call on that is more than iffy who really knows if it hit the line.. you couldn't tell cos it was under his body. The push off for seattle in the endzone shouldn't have been called... the two missed field goals.. were just funny to me..  but overall.. it was both a good and bad game because the teams were so well matched up. however the gadget play where ward got a TD was a great play.


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm 55 and have been a stones fan. But they suck and have sucked for 20 years now. I felt embarrased for them old turds yesterday. Hang it up already Mick, a 62 year old elf swiveling his hips and pointing his finger in the air 70s style made me wanna puke. If there's hell than mick will be there prancing around like yesterday.


----------



## skunk (Feb 6, 2006)

i am glad everyones voisting there own opinion on this 1 but pranic if anything i was a pitt fan back in early 80s when terry bradshaw was quarterback . theyve sucked everysince he retired . also if there was no bets i would have been rooting for pitt cause its alot closer to me than seattle. alaskabud you better watch out talking about mick like that . i have a 6ft7 uncle living in anchorage that will kick your ass over that statement and hes not an eskimo lol.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 6, 2006)

I've seen better shows from the goat with one horn at the fair that they call a unicorn. While the stones will live on forever in the history of rock as one of the true rock greats, they're best years are more than 3 decades behind them. It terms of a good show, I think watching them put the stones out of their collective misery would be more exciting to watch. The truth is that they are way beyond shells of their former selves and should hang it up. Correction, they should have hung it up 20 years ago. The fact that the game sucked made the halftime show all the more boring. They're so scared of another janet jackson incident that they had to find the oldest living band to play the SB. It's getting to be a little re-goddamn-diculous if you ask me.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 6, 2006)

well said Diablo, its totally true!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 7, 2006)

Geez I never knew there was so much animosity towards possibly the greatest R & R band, ever.
Certainly the greatest when you factor in longevity.
People knocking The Stones remind me of my parents back in '64. "Look at him out there swiveling his hips, digusting."

Most bands to-day owe a debt of gratitude to The Rolling Stones, the 1st band to, for instance, refuse to wear uniforms/dress alike onstage.
Were The Stones "better" back in the 60's & 70's?
Sure, so was I.
But they are still consumate performers/musicians/songwriters.

P.S. and I can still grow kick-ass pot.  Hope no one hates me just 'cause I'm old.
Getting old is a drag, but it sure beats the hell out of the alternative.


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2006)

..was thinkin' they were bein' kinda' hard on us old guys, too. 
If someone will bring me my cane, I'll get on outta here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2006)

had to turn the t.v. that damn keith richards freaks me out everytime i see him.   dont get me wrong i like the stones and all but it's time to hang it up.


----------



## skunk (Feb 7, 2006)

what happen to the budweiser frogs anyway .


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 7, 2006)

I just think that charging like $60 + for a show with these fathers of rock isn't cool. People still think that just because they can still play instruments that they should. I would have killed to see the stones back in the day. But nowadays there are much more exciting bands out there that don't belong on respirators. I mean, mick could barely breathe at the end. I think classic rock is the absolute essence of music both in form and meaning. but classic is classic for a reason. I loved the Pink Floyd reunion at Live8, as Pink Floyd is easily my favorite band of all time, but I don't think they should begin touring again( think they did like 20 shows after live8). They sell dvds of old stones concerts. I think if you wanna see it, you should buy one. I'd rather see someone whose had a hit within the last 5 years in my halftime show.

P.S.- I always respect the elders opinions on everything pot of course


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Feb 7, 2006)

the stones are what made music what it is today, them and a few others.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 8, 2006)

The Stones may have HELPED music become what it is today but in the long run they are just the only band left from the sixies. Sure, they can stil play the songs that were hits 30-40 years ago, but they aren't the same band. The fact that they are still alive doesn't merit them still playing ANYWHERE, especially the Super Bowl. I wish them the best of luck and hope they don't pass anytime soon, but I hope their career is finally dead.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 8, 2006)

Green DEevil, you don't think people should be able to choose who they want to pay to see?
The Stones are much more than "the only band left over from the 60's".  Along with The Beatles, the made rock what it is to-day.
The Stones were sort of the bad boys of rock and roll.  Up until then, bands wore uniforms on stage (even The Beatles).  The Beatles were more precise, The Stones were sloppier perhaps (on stage) but they got down on stage, no one could touch them.
The Stones went through a period in the 80's when all they were musically was a bar band.  But part of seeing The Stones was Mick's commanding presence.
In the Some Girls Tour, I watched him climb a 5-story tall stack of amp and dance up there.
Fucker's got charisma.

You spoke of preferring someone with a hit in the last 5 years.
Well, the current album is a very good seller.  What do you want, another Satisfaction.
And PF haven't had a hit since when now?

About Mick being winded--well, The Stones do a hour a show days in a row on a schedule that has taxed much younger men.

As I said before, imo The Stones are past their prime, but not by much.  Consummate musicians/songwriters/performers.

And the audience at 1/2 time seemed to enjoy them, right?

P.S. While original Stones member Brian Jones died around 1970, and Bill Wyman left 5 or so years ago, the Stones are basically Mick & Keith.  Most of there songs are written by those 2.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 8, 2006)

If you want a show worth seeing these days, try these bands: Kings of Leon, The Blue Van, Radiohead, The Shore, or Dredge. BTW I guarantee a better show from any one of these bands at less than 25% of the price of a Stones ticket and they are constently traveling. Download a song or two if you don't believe me.


----------

